

So just what's going on with the DiggBar? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/diggbar-analytics-ads-pageviews

======
Devilboy
I can understand how the DiggBar is going to benefit Digg but as a casual Digg
user this doesn't sit well with me. And you can disable it... but you need to
be logged in to Digg to have that work.

This could be the final straw for me as a Digger.

